# USB Network adapter



## balanga (Dec 11, 2017)

What do I need to do to get one of these USB Network adapters working with FreeBSD?

When I plug it in dmesg shows:-

```
ugen1.3: <VIA Labs, Inc.> at usbus1
uhub4: <VIA Labs, Inc. USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.10/90.90, addr 3> on usbus1
uhub4: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen1.4: <Realtek> at usbus1
cdce0: <CDC Communications Control> on usbus1
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
ue0: Ethernet address: 00:e0:4c:68:04:78
```

Does that mean it is basically plug n play and I don't need to worry about setting it up?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 11, 2017)

No you still need to set it up via /etc/rc.conf or command line with `ifconfig`.
ifconfig_ue0="DHCP" or use a static IP.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/linux-users/network.html


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 11, 2017)

Saw you asking about Gigabit USB ethernet adapters.
I want to say on Arm they won't run anywhere close to gigabit speeds.

Wondering if you still have that MC7710 cellular modem??
I know your laptop got fried but here is a nice goodie that would make the modem work on any platform. RPi included.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=1BK-0030-00006
Just search for "Mini-PCIe to USB SIM"
Then you can use it with FreeBSD PPP connections. It shows up as a USB device just like if installed internally.
They are dirt cheap but you need to come up with connection pigtails and antenna's.
Nice too for flashing USB modem firmware from a Windows box.


----------



## balanga (Dec 12, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> Saw you asking about Gigabit USB ethernet adapters.
> I want to say on Arm they won't run anywhere close to gigabit speeds.


I think the article implied as much, but did say that the speed increase would be significant.

I've just discovered that I do have such an adapter 

and wondered how to compare the speed of this one with the on-board LAN port...



> Wondering if you still have that MC7710 cellular modem??
> I know your laptop got fried but here is a nice goodie that would make the modem work on any platform. RPi included.
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=1BK-0030-00006
> Just search for "Mini-PCIe to USB SIM"
> ...



Thanks for pointing that out. After looking at the above I also found this  which provides external aerials, although I'd like to know if this includes cables to connect to the cellular modem...

Also on Amazon is this  It looks identical but costs three times as much (and originally cost 10!!! times as much). Are they both identical?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 13, 2017)

Looks the same to me. WWAN USB adapter with SIM. Should be fine.
An enclosed box is nicer than an open board. Plus it has the pigtails.

The question about antennas is a good one. In the US we have our LTE in Bands.
These roughly equate to frequency ranges. So for USA Verizon and ATT 700MHz band coverage is what you need.
It is possible to get 700-2100mhz antennas which covers pretty much all 3G and 4G.
Many earlier antennas only covered 1800/1900/2100hmz so you want to make sure you get the best for your area and hardware.
MDC7710 will fall back to 3G if the antenna don't have LTE coverage. Much slower.
I only mention it because when you shop by price you might end up with 3G antennas.
Cellular uses SMA connectors WiFi uses RP-SMA. The difference is the male center pin. Also Wifi uses 2400mhz -5000mhz.
They look similar without careful examination


----------



## Snurg (Dec 13, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> ...when you shop by price ...


It's incredible what people pay for a simple cheap dipole with short-cut transformer worth at most 30 cent when it is encased in a geeky plastic case.
For that price one gets a real good yagi.
20dB gain costs less than $100.
Insist on a good manufacturer who supplies complete data sheets including directional gain diagrams.


----------



## balanga (Dec 13, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> nas.
> Cellular uses SMA connectors WiFi uses RP-SMA. The difference is the male center pin. Also Wifi uses 2400mhz -5000mhz.
> They look similar without careful examination



Thanks for mentioning this....

Are these the sort of connectors I would need?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes. That is right for cellular antenna..


----------

